# keeping Pictus with shrimp?



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys and gals

I've got my planted 30 gallon set up, and right now just have the inhabitants that were from my other tank in it; 4 Dwarf Gouramis, a Chinese Algae Eater, and a single lonesome Ghost Shrimp (the single Ghost Shrimp was a test in the other tank to make sure the Gouramis were going to leave him alone... so far the shrimp has lived long enough to molt once, and he's doing well  )

Tomorrow I'm taking the Chinese Algae Eater out of the tank, because the tank is a new setup, and there's not really any algae for him to eat in the tank just yet... plus I'd rather have a Bristlenose in the tank since they stay docile, unlike the Chinese Algae Eater and how it get's a little aggressive as it gets older.

I want to add 5 or 6 Cherry Shrimp into the tank, but I also just started doing some research on Pictus cats, and I think 2 or 3 would be a really neat addition to the tank. I read they'll pretty much eat any foods, and will even gobble up smaller fish.

Will these guys also wipe out all of the Cherry Shrimp if I had both of them in the tank together?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, not a good combo.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

lol, okay. that's what my assumption was too

thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Lunch Meat!

Num Yummy!

;o)


----------



## locutus (Mar 9, 2011)

good to know cause I just got a pictus.


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Actually i tried to keep shrimp with a dwarf pictus and it worked
<------------------- See my avatar


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wholly crap ghost shrimp molt? or what is passed for ghost shrimp in pet stores?

Sorry, I thought they were being killed and all that was left was the carcus.


----------

